# She's ONE BIG MAT!!!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG.

I just got back from vacation, and although, I think Gucci was taken GREAT care of, she is ONE HUGE MAT!

How can this happen in 5 days? I'm not even sure what could've caused this much matting. I'm SO happy to see Gucci! I missed her SOOOO badly, but her beautiful coat is TRASHED! Or...WILL BE after I'm done getting out these HUGE 5-6 inch mats.

I did show them how to brush/comb her and to do it 2x a day, but she kept running away from them and they decided not to brush her.  And I gave her a bath right before we left, that usually keeps her from matting for atleast 5 days, but apparently thats only the way I do it. 

ugh. Poor Gucci, Poor me. I'm tempted to cut her down, but I just can't do it I'm keeping the mat combing sessions only about 20 min long each..

Oh well! Life goes on, right.

We did have fun on vacation  the kids LOVED cruising to Bermuda! They want to go on a cruise again, it was a great vacay for our big family, but would've been SOOO much better if they let dogs on board 

Kara


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Kara, I feel your pain. I remember when Lulu was a walking mat. We did get them out only to do a puppy cut later for the summer. I'm sending a special little angel mat brush through the computer wires for you, lol.
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Kara, I'm so sorry you had to face the dreaded matt nightmare on your return. As you know Milo and I have been going through this again now and it's a constant battle. I'm in great need right now of cutting into some of the big buggers but dread it almost as much as he does. I too get tempted to cut him down, then I look at him and think nah. Good luck with it and welcome back.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome back Kara, glad you had a good time on vaca. I'm sure Gucci is excited to have mommy back. Poor thing, just take your time and hopefully you will be able to get the matts out without doing too much damage.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back Kara, glad you had a great vacation and sorry to hear how badly matted Gucci is. But if anyone can get those mats out, it's you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, welcome home. I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation. I'm sure Gucci was crazy happy to see you! I'm sorry she turned into a walking mat. Lots of 20 minute sessions should do it. I wonder if they let her go swimming or tried to get mats out by bathing her. Poor Gucci.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

We are going through Luna's second blowing of coat and at times have almost reached the point of cutting her down which I would dread to do. This week not many mats last two weeks many ! 

Good luck. I will be thinking of you while I am holding Luna and Sylvia is armed with the comb and detangler.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome back Kara! 

To bad about gucci's coat... maybe its time for a puppy cut? 
Come on Kara!! Join the club!! 

Ryan


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Glad you all had a fun vacation, DH and I have cruised to Bermuda a few times, we love to cruise.

Poor Gucci, I believe matting is also caused by stress. She must have really missed you guys a lot.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Shampooooooo! 

I've figured it out. They gave her a bath, and didn't wash out all the shampoo. You all know how hard it is to completely get out all the poo/conditioner out of a hav, so I know it was a newbie-learning thing.

After about 6-7 20 minute *sessions*, she was one big frizz-ball! I will have to take a picture of this hair ball to show you guys, OMG. its humongous! She's lost soooo much hair, even though I was careful and patient, some of the mats were too big to take out w/o cutting into them 

But anyhow, about an hour ago.....I climbed in the bathtub with her and I poured 1/2 a bottle of Pantene into the water and sat down in the tub and brushed her out underneath the water (that works pretty well, actually!) Not "wet" hair, but underwater brushing... But anyhow, when I put her in the water and rinsed her off....SUDS came off her! I mean, SUDS, like there was a bunch of shampoo in her hair. the one thing I DIDN'T put on the **** instructions. lol Go figure, actually, I told them they probably wouldn't have to bathe her since I did it the morning we left. Oh well, she must've gotten dirty or they tried to wash the mats out, I'm afraid to ask, I'm really grateful they kept her, and Gucci LOVES them.

I think she feels "better", I noticed she was scratching herself a lot, but now she's happy. I think those big mats must've been uncomfortable to her, she's not used to them.

Thanks everyone! We will survive. heh.

K.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome back Kara!! I am glad you had a good time and I am sure Gucci missed you terribly.

I was going to suggest something like Pantene to help her hair. Make sure you use a good shampoo to get out the silicone buildup so you dont ruin all your hard work.

Tito is also one giant mat ball (blowing coat). I fully sympathize!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh good idea.

I very lightly shampooed her today, and conditioned her thoroughly, although...I think she needs a clarifying shampoo at this point. I just have never seen her coat BUBBLE when water hit it. lol I now know how not rinsing them out fully will cause hella-mats.

Blowing coat is NO fun,  I can sympathize.

I think I need to put this hairball from this brush out in the mat Hall of Fame. I can almost make a snowman! haha.

K.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Welcome home Kara & family! Glad you guys had a good time, but sorry poor Gucci was having a terrible hair day - or days. I hope you're able to salvage most of her coat anyway.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome home - glad you had a good time!! Sorry for Gucci's coat, I hope you are able to get her cimbed out!! But I am happy to see her next week, fluffy or buzzed - no matter to me!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome back, Kara! Yep, leaving shampoo in is the pits. It sounds like you're making progress and will be able to keep Gucci in her full (although thinner) coat. Sorry you had to come home to mats. Don't they know that Gucci is our princess and is not allowed to have such a thing? :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome back! My vote is for Lion Cut  I met the cutest terrier with a lion cut and I keep wanting to do it to Isabelle!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Kara - that's not fun! Maybe it's time for Gucci to get a sassy little updated doo?!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just glad you were able to connect the dots .. 
i know how important the do's are with the girls .. Tulip loves her long flowing hair as we call it ..
When i had the dogs in the desert they had beautiful longer coats - but it was just too much work .. neither of them were that keen on being brushed and it was costing me a fortune as I was constantly trying new products .
I know the boys love their shorter puppy cutes - not to crazy about going to the groomer though - and it does not matter how nice Auntie Lois si and is and how many cookies they get .. it is bor-rinng !!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kara, you absolutely need this comb. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5380&highlight=amazing+comb

At $40, it's expensive, but I saved myself hours of work the morning that MeMe matted from chin to paw and chest to belly without losing a lot of hair. The knots and mats just slide out. It truly is amazing.

Oh and welcome home. The kids didn't go stir crazy on a cruise? Hmmm, maybe that's an idea for my two.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome back Kara. Glad you had a good time. Sorry about the Gucci Girl, I bet she is happy to have her pretty locks back. Can't wait to see the furball picture...and we are do for more Gucci picts as well.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome home Kara!
Glad you all had a wonderful trip and I'm glad you missed the hurricane! I too love cruising and would love to buy a spot on the ResidenSea!
It seems to me with the great fake grass products, ,and now with the new ships having actual grassy areas, ONE of them have to start allowing at least Havs'!

I'm sorry Gucci got so matted, no fun at all for either of you, but I agree with Amanda, I think the lion cut is the perfect summer do....actually my Maltese is sporting one himself! (eat your heart out Amanda....you didn't have to face my DH!):focus:

See you next week Kara!
Beverly


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Beverly, your Maltese looks so cute in a lion cut - I might try something like that on Buddy since he's got a poodle coat on his body and the pretty head and tail hair.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
Welcome back:welcome:
Sounds like you had a great trip and that Gucci had a great time as well. Too bad about the mats,but it'll grow back if you need to cut it.

Beverly-what a cute clip! I love it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome back home. I also love cruising...and love all the food. Sorry about all the mats. I haven't reached 'blowing coat' yet but for you to type 5 or 6 inch mats scares the $#@% out of me!!!!! I may have to hire someone to help so I can eat and pee, when it starts. :biggrin1: I'm glad you managed to get her brushed out...she is beautiful.

Beverly, now that is cute, cute. Makes me think I could live with a cut....if I see 5 or 6 inch mats.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Kara~~So glad your crew had a wonderful vaykay. Ah, but you play, you pay, right? 
I know that whenever I leave Biscuit, even with his short summer cut, he comes home with mats in places I never dreamed possible! I'm so sorry to hear that Gucci is one big tangle~~what a drag for you both. Somehow these non-Hav owners just don't get the grooming instructions, no matter how emphatically stated. Possibly she got wet, and then the mats really got set. Well, at least she was safe and happy, the most important stuff. Hugs, amy


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome back Kara!

devastating to find Gucci like that!! I can fully relate!

Patience Patience and again Patience! You will survive!! hahaha!

Though where's the promissed picture of frizzy-Gucci? *grins*

Good luck!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!

Well, if Gucci getting a zillion mats is the WORST thing that happens on vacation, than we didn't do too bad at all, right? Her coat is definitely THINNER, and shorter now, but its just hair, it will grow back. If she were showing at Nationals, I'd really be freaking, but she's just a princess pet! 

Omgosh, that lion cut is adorable! I bet he gets ALL the attention when you are all out!  Amanda, go for it! That cut is precious! I'll keep it in mind if I have a big problem the next few weeks (I'm assuming I will since her hair is so uneven now)

Lisa, I do have that comb, and I did send it with her. It did help out breaking them up enough to get out with my tiny comb.  That comb is worth its weight in gold.

What is So sweet, is the couple that kept Gucci stopped over last night to *see* her, they missed her, and my friend started crying  (she fell in love with the Princess, despite the matting fiasco!) I hope they think about getting a dog, I'll just have to show them what a puppy cut Hav looks like and they don't have to spend as much time grooming as I do. But Gucci was happy to see them and jumped right in her arms, but kept coming back to lick me. lol, I know she was taken GREAT care of and given lots of love, so that's what matter the most.

Amy, you are so right....you play, you pay! Reminds me of my fun time in the ship's casino! LOL

We only have a few small mats around her rear end to contend with today, those are the ones hardest to get out because she'll try to sweet talk (kiss) me into forgetting about them,and keeps sitting thinking I wont' notice them! haha.

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome back, Kara. Don't you just hate matts? I really need to get a better comb..the one I have has rotating teeth, but it sounds like the CC comb is even better. It's just hard to justify that much money!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beverly, I love it! If I didn't want Jim to walk Belle and could take full responsibility for her while I am gone at Nationals, I would do it and live with him complaining for a few weeks! He said he is serious about not walking her though! It is such a fun summer cut and yours looks adorable in it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Judy,

The comb came in SO handy yesterday! lol, it IS expensive, but it seems to work well on the bigger mats, If you only deal with small mats, then I like the tiny flea comb for those. I have a $4 comb that i use more than my $40 combs most of the time for mats, but I like the CC combs and would recommend them.

I just can't get used to the new coat! lol My poor baby. She looks...so....different to me. I think maybe its all the conditioning I did yesterday is making her coat *weird* too. 

I was in tears yesterday thinking I would have to shave her down, and my husband (who always gives me a hard time for brushing her out and torchering her!) was like "NOOOOOO!, DON'T SHAVE HER". ahh. lol, She's not terribly mad at me, like I thought she might be, she's being sweet, but she seems very "tired". IDK.

I wonder if my hubby would be embarrassed if I gave Gucci the LION cut? lol, I'll have to ask him later when he gets home.

The worst thing about vacation is coming home to the MOUNDS of laundry, and the house is messy, just from getting home! (it was clean when we left!) And all 7 kids want their clothes washed NOW. lol, I only have one washer. I need a xanax or something. I'm over it. lol

K.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome back home Kara! Oh the mats! I can relate. Kubrick was one HUGE mat when we came back from Europe... so NOT fun. I almost cried myself but in the end got all the mats out and had a snowball of hair to prove it too! Hopefully Gucci's hair will grow out soon!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome back Kara - Oy! Mats! I feel your pain. I finally gave in and Lola is our newest Lion. She seems quite happy with it and I think she looks adorable. I do hope I can grow her out to a normal puppy cut with her adult coat coming in.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome back! Glad you had a good time. I do a lot of under water combing and love how it works. I put a 1/4 of a tube of the conditioner that comes with Loreal hair color in the water and mats slide out. If they're really stubborn, I put the conditioner right on the mat and go through it with my fingers but it never fails, I split a fingernail way down low doing that.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, Lola looks darned cute with her new do. I love the short hair on her body and her fluffy head.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina, I just took a picture of my snowball! I'll download it here soon when I have more time (I have lots of pics from my trip, so it will take awhile!) The hairball is about as big as Gucci when I first got her!!!! LOL 

Lola looks absolutely precious!

Jan, I wonder if you gave me the idea for the underwater brushing!
I actually DID use the conditioner that comes with the Loreal Feria hair color, that is some good stuff. It really helped me get the rest of the mats out, just a few left which she's really fighting me on because they are in a very sensitive place on her hiney! Which I already trimmed a bit before we left...so I don't want to trim any more.

Underwater brushing is awesome! I just had to crawl in the tub with her in my underwear and my husband had A LOT OF FUNNY COMMENTS ABOUT THAT! Thank god he doesn't know how to use my camera! haha. I'd have been blackmailed, big-time.

K.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Kara! Welcome back! I'm glad you had a wonderful time. That's terrible about the matting w/ Gucci. We need new pics of our diva and her hairball... maybe a few from your cruise too so we can see how you did w/ your new camera. :biggrin1:

My mom's been trying to tell me that when I go home for Thanksgiving, I should leave Toby with her (and save $250) since I'll be back a little under 3 weeks later. I don't know if I can be away that long and I don't know how he'll cope with his people/person being at work all day. I hadn't thought of the mats though! He'll be 8-9months around that time and if he's blowing coat, there's no way she'll be able to handle it. I'll have to keep a photo of that hairball to show her what would happen if I left Toby. :eyebrows:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, LOL, can't wait to see the photographic proof! I threw mine away, sadly.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Jan, I wonder if you gave me the idea for the underwater brushing!
> I actually DID use the conditioner that comes with the Loreal Feria hair color, that is some good stuff. It really helped me get the rest of the mats out, just a few left which she's really fighting me on because they are in a very sensitive place on her hiney! Which I already trimmed a bit before we left...so I don't want to trim any more.
> 
> Underwater brushing is awesome! I just had to crawl in the tub with her in my underwear and my husband had A LOT OF FUNNY COMMENTS ABOUT THAT! Thank god he doesn't know how to use my camera! haha. I'd have been blackmailed, big-time.
> ...


Could be, I posted about it a loooooooong time ago. I was always told to brush out a hav before a bath but found it easier to do it my way.
LOL it must have been something to see you in the tub with her getting those mats out  Been there, done that...with no camera around :biggrin1:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> OMG.
> 
> I just got back from vacation, and although, I think Gucci was taken GREAT care of, she is ONE HUGE MAT!
> 
> ...


...ugh..I feel your pain.. Capote has a really..course coat. (I've figured that out since getting Taylor) ..it's really frizzy and prone to matting. He'd probably be gorgeous if I decided to cord him but noooo way..lol.

I left him for a week with my best friend who has a chihuahua and told her he needed to be brushed at the VERY least every other day. When I got back she hadn't brushed him once.. because she didn't think he needed it. (she has a short haired chihuahua after all..)Sure he looked fine, but Capote mats in his undercoat..not his topcoat. and with all that playing... :doh:

Needless to say...much to my chagrin, and Capote's as well, we spent about 2 hours brushing out matts that night.. it was SO not cool.

Taylor on the other hand has gorgeous hair..albeit short. It's so easy to comb through..and it dries so quickly..and it's more fine and less frizzy. Tonight it took about 45 minutes for me to blowdry and brush out capote. Taylor took about 15 minutes the other day..lol That's why I got tired of Capote's long coat and just cut it all off..

I was trying to figure out of the difference in fur was do to color..or...gender.. I don't think there's logic to it..it could only be genetics I guess..

What about you? Really frizzy-easy to matt hair? Or are you done brushing out within 15-20 minutes?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jan and Kara - bathing dogs in your undies is something I'd love to see. Talk about blackmail. I too discovered "wet combing" the other day - It can work miracles on a coat that is hopelessly matted.

Oh and thanks for the hair color brand recommendation - I'm getting brave again and really want to add some color. Or should I say desperately need to? And I went a tiny bit orange last time. Thank goodness my shows were WAY out of town. LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Jan and Kara - bathing dogs in your undies is something I'd love to see. Talk about blackmail. I too discovered "wet combing" the other day - It can work miracles on a coat that is hopelessly matted.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the hair color brand recommendation - I'm getting brave again and really want to add some color. Or should I say desperately need to? And I went a tiny bit orange last time. Thank goodness my shows were WAY out of town. LOL


ound: Send pictures of the orange. I went flaming red! I had 2 boxes of hair color out on my desk and was going to touch up my roots with my normal blonde. Then hubby did something sweet so I gave him his choice of color. Goodbye blonde, hello RED. 
That little tube of Loreal conditioner is worth it's weight in gold for my dogs coats. It's worth buying the box just for the tube. The one downside to it is if you get a mat out with it and don't blow it dry, it will mat right back up. Once dry, you're good to go.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Jan and Kara - bathing dogs in your undies is something I'd love to see. Talk about blackmail.


Yah! LOL! If you told me a few years ago I'd get in a tub in my undies with a DOG to groom, I'd have told you you were CRAZY! lol The things I do for this little lovey. 

It was pretty funny, I can't blame the DH for laughing. I will say, its easier on your back.

Mindy, I didn't know you got a new hav?! Gosh, I am SOO behind on posts! Congratulations!!!!

Ani, I'll have to download today. My oldest is going to college today (she just left) so I've finally got some time to myself, its been GO GO GO since we got home, on top of the mat-marathons. Gucci's coat is so much thinner, but it probably feels better to her? I even found mats in between her TOES! Crazy! I didn't even know that was possible! 

My advice to anyone going out of town is to do a demonstration and URGE the importance of combing, OR put them in a puppy cut so they don't have to worry about it.

Gucci looked fine but the mats were UNDER the first layer, like Capotes'.

Kara


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Beverly~
OMG! That lion cut is the CUTEST thing I have ever seen!!
Guess who is getting a lion cut as soon as I get back from Nationals.....miss Daisy!! (good excuse to try out the new clippers I ordered!)
My daughter is so excited! She loved that pic of your little guy~


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The infamous vacation HAIRBALL!

Ain't it GRAND? lol ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome back, Kara!! A cruise is a wonderful vacation. We've been on two, sans kids, but really want to take one with them sometime ..... when we win the lottery! LOL

Awwwwww, poor you and poor Guccigirl! I'm sure I would have given up and used the clippers, but you persevered and I'll bet she looks great now. Had to lol at you getting in the tub with her though. I'm sure it was just easier on you doing it that way anyway, so who cares how it looks? Like you said, the things we do for our furbabies. :biggrin1:

Ah, that hairball doesn't look so bad! You should see what comes off of Sammy some days! :jaw: I'm very glad Gucci had a good time with the couple that watched her. That is so important to us, to know that they are loved and cared for the best way possible. I am happy with the person who watched my boys, but I'm not sure she'll offer again. Having 3 male Havs in her house meant a LOT of marking on furniture! Oops! :suspicious:

Can't wait to see you, Rich and Guccigirl in Richmond!!!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I thought you all would get a kick out of this. You just inspired me to look for cruises that are pet friendly. The QE2 allows pets. It costs $300.00 for boarding. Next time bring her along <G>.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj,

I look forward to seeing you too!  Ahh..The hairball is a small price to pay.

I know she had a great time and was given LOTS of love, that's the important thing!

QE2 takes PETS? WOWEE! i'm looking into that. Wonder where it sails? The kids LOVE cruising, and they love how the room key is a credit card and mom and dad get the BILL for all their fun and frolic. lol They spent a small fortune at Ben and Jerry's and the arcade.

Kara


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kara, when I read about you in the tub with Gucci I though -- oh, a real dog person. I've never told because our extended family would think I was NUTS, but I had a little yorkie many years ago that would jump in the tub anytime she could with me. All, my dogs have loved their bath time and if the door wasn't shut good, here she came. She got lots of baths that way.  It's when I discovered the tangles come out easier under water also...and floating a coat is a great thing.

A suggestion for ladies that use color. The 'ash' colors help to keep the orange, gold, red from showing up in your hair. That little tube of conditioner is 'great' stuff and I've heard ladies compain about not being able to find it on sale alone. Look for a blue tube about that size (surrounded by the box) by Clairol..Nice'neasy ColorSeal. It's a conditioning gloss -- wonderful stuff with shine. Great for black dogs, but puts a gloss on all people and dogs. In drugstores and most grocery stores. I've given lots of tubes as gifts because it's a great product. In fact, last week I gave a tube to a lady and she called to tell me....'OMG, this stuff is amazing...everyone at work kept asking what I had used on my hair, and I even had a man at work ask me out to lunch."


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay girls, I'm heading to the store tomorrow with my list of recommendations in hand. While you are all at the nationals, I'm going to give myself a major hair coloring! Yippee!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the TIPS!  I love finding super-soft-shiny conditioner (for me!) and Gucci, of course! The Loreal-coloring conditioner left her coat pretty amazing after the bath, so I may consider sharing with her in the future! hehe

Lisa, I'm so bummed you won't be able to go to Nationals.  I'm taking my camera though, and lots of piccies!

K.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Loved the hairball pic, Kara!

You should have seen the brown grocery bag of hair - almost 1/2 full - that our breeder got off of Scout's sister - she was badly matted and always wears clothing. She's a tiny little girl too, so it was unbelievable....


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa, remember color will go darker than pictured on the box. I mix two different colors in a larger color bottle. You go girl, cause it's much cheaper than getting someone else to do it...and the same stuff!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

:focus: Cicero has not started to blow coat yet (8 months) but what I want to know is will there be much difference in his adult hair -- or will the topcoat remain the same hair? I'm looking for signs and don't see any yet.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hope Gucci's bad hair day gets better!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Haha, you made it pretty! ound: That's an impressive hairball.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Katie! She is going to be so adorable!

I gotta tell ya, my groomer kind of schooled me when I asked her for the cut. I guess the "official" Lion cuts ruff actually goes back to about the shoulder blades. If I used a halter, I would have gone that route, but since I use a collar, I had him shaved up to the neck. 
Also the legs are done like more like the precious Lola, but I really wanted the little puffs, I just think they're so cute!

Winston is really Jim's dog, and when he came home you should have heard the "What did you do to my dog!?!", but that didn't last for long, and he know loves it, and Winnie loved it all along. It doesn't get any easier as far as grooming too! I can't wait to see her!

Now I'm having a vague memory of the QE2 allowing pets on board, but it seems like they had some strange rules about them on board, I'll have to look that up again! Do they cruise anywhere other than just the crossing? Can't you imagine a forum get-together cruise with our babies!!!

Beverly


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I know most of you people groom your own dogs but this is something I do when Igo away and leave the boys ..
i always arrange a grooming appointment for about 2 days before I am scheduled to come home .
The petsitter will brush them but I have learned it is just easier to have them go to auntie Lois and have her deal with them .. especially if we are away for over a week or so . 
She does the bathing and heavy duty stuff for me and they always look and smell so nice .. 
As to convincing your petsitter to get her own doggie that will may it wonderful for Gucci - she will have a buddy to play with .. and the petsitter will learn the importance of regular grooming .. Brillant !!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

WOW! Kara, that is all the hair that came out? You're amazing!!!
I was expecting something the size of a basketball or something!
You did a brilliant job, I absolutely can't wait to meet her!

Beverly


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh gosh....what a pretty little hairball! I'm impressed, Kara. Ollie loses more hair than that with every brushing!  I sometimes get a ball the size of a grapefruit and that's after I scrunch it up! :frusty: He still has an incredibly thick coat, though, you would think I'd eventually pull the whole darned coat out at that rate.
It's so hard to get a comb through his coat. I have tried everything I can think of from floating is coat to the silicone sprays. You guys have finally convinced me, I broke down and bought the CC buttercomb tonight. My hubby will have a cow when he sees how much it cost! It may be time for a puppy cut for us, I think maybe his coat is so damaged from blowing coat and me trying so hard to keep it mat free that it is just hopeless.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Poor Gucci but I am sure she looks MARVELOUSSSS now.

I have been trying on which CC butter comb to get - which one do you guys think are the best? Kara, what size is yours?


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> :
> That little tube of Loreal conditioner is worth it's weight in gold for my dogs coats. It's worth buying the box just for the tube. The one downside to it is if you get a mat out with it and don't blow it dry, it will mat right back up. Once dry, you're good to go.


If you have professional beauty supplies stores near you they sell it by the tube. We have a Sally Beauty Supply Store and they have great prices too. I included the link.http://www.sallybeauty.com/ look at the store locater, they seem to be all over the US.


----------

